
The neo-Nazi murder trial revealing Germany's darkest secrets - pmcpinto
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/15/neo-nazi-murders-revealing-germanys-darkest-secrets
======
JamilD
It's not mentioned in the article, but there's an excellent Netflix-produced,
German-language dramatization of these events called "NSU German History X"
[0]. It has three 90 minute long episodes; one from the perspective of the
perpetrators, one from the victims', and one from the investigators'.

[0]
[https://www.netflix.com/title/80104622](https://www.netflix.com/title/80104622)

------
CamperBob2
Article unreadable on Firefox due to elaborate yet incompetent Web design.
Moving on to the next distraction...

~~~
acqq
Even if you don't like the original design, as far as I see, the "Reader view"
in Firefox, which you can customize yourself, works. Am I missing something?

Edit: Explained here, with pictures:

[http://computercarekelowna.com/fun-firefox-
features/](http://computercarekelowna.com/fun-firefox-features/)

Firefox can even read the page aloud from there.

~~~
CamperBob2
I don't even know to access the "Reader view." What's wrong with plain old
HTML?

~~~
miles
Here you go!

Firefox Reader View for clutter-free web pages
[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-reader-view-
clu...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-reader-view-clutter-free-
web-pages)

Comes in handy on cluttered, recalcitrant sites.

